# Lake Houston Bank Fishing?



## JMGuerrero

I hear there is a Marina on 1960 and that you can fish from Deussen Park. I've never been to Lake Houston though. Any recommendations?


----------



## scott2h2

When I lived in Porter, I played on Lake Houston a couple of times. The park has a great ramp. I do not know about the fishing from the dock, seems like it might be too busy. It was free when we used to go there so you are not out anything to go look around.


----------



## JMGuerrero

Good Stuff. I'll check it out this week. Thanks


----------



## waterspout

not a lot if any room to fish at Deussen. they have plastic fencing around all the bulk heads to keep you off the walk. the 1960 marnia is lake houston marinia and you can bank fish there. also up across from the old Stranges place off Luces Bayou is the Ponderosa http://www.ponderosamarina.com/ better fish at either of these two than at Deussen anyday. otherwise go back behind deussen off aqueduct to eisenhower park http://maps.google.com/maps/place?c...--XMaiGiAOA3LzDDw&sig2=Bdoaeu5BLOm6ADSo01O5kA

good luck!


----------



## Baytown Booger Bear

At certain times of the year it is good fishing off the piers at Good Times Marina. It is located off Garrett RD. near Magnolia Gardens .


----------



## JMGuerrero

Thanks everybody! Now I got a lot of new places to try out! Green for everybody!


----------



## waterspout

Baytown Booger Bear said:


> At certain times of the year it is good fishing off the piers at Good Times Marina. It is located off Garrett RD. near Magnolia Gardens .


right,, actually it's going down right now if you can steal the end of the far left pier in the corner. they are always packed. been catching crappie and rat reds below the dam with a keeper red every now and then.
http://www.goodtimesmarina.com/


----------



## longhorns13

Baytown Booger Bear said:


> At certain times of the year it is good fishing off the piers at Good Times Marina. It is located off Garrett RD. near Magnolia Gardens .


Good info triple B!! Greenies!!!


----------



## Knifeman

Good info green to you.



Baytown Booger Bear said:


> At certain times of the year it is good fishing off the piers at Good Times Marina. It is located off Garrett RD. near Magnolia Gardens .


----------



## JMGuerrero

Tried the Ponderosa Marina today. $5 per car and $5 per person bank fishing! I was with my gf so I paid $15 in total. Lilly pads everywhere which left barely any room to cast , submerged logs in a lot of places as well. Horrible place to bank fish. I saw maybe 3 trucks with jon boats and then a few people would go to cast their nets for bait and they would leave. Then a lady went to the collection box and had the audasity to check license plates (since u gotta write it on the money envelope). We were the only car parked at the time. I've never been so mad in recent months. Complete rip off and and that place is about an hour from where I live. I guess without a boat, you just can't do very good fishing. We didnt catch anything btw. Threw shad, worms, a couple of top water frogs by the Lilly pads and all I saw were a few turtles sticking their heads out and minnows by the edge of the water. I didnt see any body coming out of the job boats with anything either though. No coolers or stringers. Anyways, just a heads up for anybody that wants to bank fish there.


----------

